# java.sql.SQLException



## Doc Martens (11. Feb 2009)

Servus Leute hab ein kleines Problem und zwar bekomm ich diese Fehlermeldung:

java.sql.SQLException: Field 'sender' doesn't have a default value


```
import java.sql.*; 

public class SimpleQuery { 
     
	
	
    public static void main(String[] args) { 
    	
    	String connStr =
    		"jdbc:mysql://127.0.0.1:3306/" +
    		"test?user=guestbook&password=bookguest";
    	
    	String statement =
    		"INSERT INTO guestbook (message) " +
    		"VALUES ('Hello World!') ";
    	Connection conn = null;
    	
    	try{
    		Class.forName("com.mysql.jdbc.Driver");
    		conn = DriverManager.getConnection(connStr);
    		
    		Statement stmt = conn.createStatement();
    		stmt.executeUpdate(statement);
    		
    		conn.close();
    	}catch (ClassNotFoundException e){
    		e.printStackTrace();
    	}catch (SQLException e){
    		e.printStackTrace();
    	}
    }
}
```

Treiber hab ich erfolgreich geladen und Verbindung hab ich auch! Was für einen default value ist hier verlangt?
Hab schon gegoogelt aber nix gefunden

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Ebenius (11. Feb 2009)

Offenbar gibt es in der Tabelle guestbook neben der Spalte "message" auch noch eine Spalte "sender". Die Datenbank möchte von Dir gern einen Wert für den Sender in der hinzuzufügenden Zeile, weil für die Spalte in der DB kein Standardwert hinterlegt ist.

Ebenius


----------



## Guest (11. Feb 2009)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Hilfe!

Sorry für die doofe Frage ich war an einer anderen Stelle auf Fehlersuche!

Man bin ich doof!

Trotzdem vielen Dank


----------



## Ebenius (11. Feb 2009)

Kopf hoch. Blind sind wir alle manchmal.

Happy Hacking!
Ebenius


----------

